# How do you say, "No", when they just don't get it?



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

I find it rather distressing that my friendly self gets abused on this wonderful forum. I used to think that when fat gals insisted we look on the inside to see the beauty that it would be there. If this forum is representative of what fat women are like then I detect very little internal beauty. Instead I find nastiness, bitterness, loneliness and hostility. Many residue residents are sad because they wonder why they won't be getting a Valentine this year. Is it any wonder? If you are a really nice, caring person guys will be lining up to be with you. There is no need to come online and hope someone notices you.

If you are a good person then you will treat those you disapprove of as Christ advises. To do otherwise is to reveal more about yourself that you ever thought possible. I know it is easy to react to some inflammatory people but retain love in your heart and you will flame no one. 

At the moment this site is a good place for masochists to assemble. I am beginning to wonder if most fat women have a sense of humour!


----------



## JMNYC (Jan 25, 2006)

Once upon a time I was in India, at an ashram. The ashram offerred several interesting groups, all in the aid of having a look at oneself. Some were "light"--meditation, and so on. Others were intense---primal scream, the therapy John Lennon had done right before he'd written and recorded his raw, intense first solo album. I did primal, I did tantra, but first I did "Incounter"---an offshoot of the proverbial "encounter" group.

There was a guy in the group named Eric. From the first day Eric didn't get along with anybody. Every time he tried to pay a compliment to a woman in the group, he ended up attacking her instead, sometimes subtly, sometimes directly. Again and again, women would tell him exactly what he'd said that they found insulting; again and again, he'd open his mouth and put his foot in it.

Most people, when they do a group like that and get honest feedback from people, end up dropping the behaviors that get on other people's nerves, the behaviors that keep them eternally frustrated and alone and friendless and always fighting with people. 

Not Eric. From start to finish, he kept doing the same things and being treated the same way. At the end of the group, his conclusion was that every single person in there was wrong except him. He left exactly the same as he arrived. 

He wasn't a bad guy; he just didn't have a speck of capacity to look at himself, even when others pointed his obnoxious behavior out to him.

May Goddess light your way, Vince.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Hands Josh a brewski (or whatever floats your boat) and a pat on the back*


----------



## NFA (Jan 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> Instead I find nastiness, bitterness, loneliness and hostility.



Ah, we discover Vince's problem. He only reads his own posts.

Me thinks you doth PROJECT too much, Vince.


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

Gosh, someone actually trying to help me! What can I say but, thank you very much!


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

Has NFA actually met another admirer in real life? Just wondering. I can't get over how friendly the blokes are on Dimensions.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 25, 2006)

Vince, don't give me that bullshit. 

I and others have been trying to help you, pointing out how you could improve your interpersonal reactions with others, for years now. You either belittle my efforts or ignore me completely, as you have with others. I've watched you play this game, the hapless prawn, over and over, insulting the men and women here, then playing victim when you get called on your shit. There's been invariably at least one poor innocent woman who's sided with you, defended you to the "mean, nasty, catty" women here, claiming we don't understand you. But then, not surprisingly in a matter of time, they too see your pseudo intellectual philospher BS for what it is -- the ravings of a man who either truly hates women or loves them and hates himself for it. The difference now is that you've run through the current group of women, and there's nobody to defend you. (Where's Marcelline, I wonder?)

Get a new schtick, Vince. This one's old and tired. At some point I truly hope you can look at your behavior and see it for what it is; then, I hope you will try another tact to make friends, 'cause this one's not working.

And if this is just some sort of pathetic game to get attention, dear Vince, get the hell over yourself and take it elsewhere. 'Cause we're tired of it. Truly, I hope you decide to learn what you should have learned in kindergarten, and be NICE. But ultimately the choice is yours.

(This is your cue to either make a joke out of my desire to help, or else make some snide reference to something in my history that you've kept on your hard drive for all these years -- just as you've done countless times. Call me a hapless Pollyanna but I truly hope you'll see the error of your ways and grow up, apologize for hurting the nice people here, and start acting like an adult with grown children. 'Cause otherwise, you'll eventually run out of bridges to burn, my friend).


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

God bless you, Vickie, for you have a heart of gold. I just wish you would stop being so good to me.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 25, 2006)

Vickie I think that he uses and abuses the kindness granted him. He doesn't want pointers...he wants to stir things up and grab attention. Now as a Chippy I of course get attention but I'm here to have fun and lighten peoples day (or try to), not here to cause crap.

Ignoring is the best tool against this form of being.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 25, 2006)

Completely agreed.

However: I've been on forums for a long time - whenever certain people show up and cause trouble, "just ignore he/she/them/it" is the most commonly used phrase - and the least commonly listened to and followed.

So. We know this Vince is a troublemaker. From now on, DON'T speak to him, DON'T try to help him, DON'T acknowledge his presence on this forum, and only give the SLIGHTEST attention to his existence as a person. 

Not. A. Word. To. Him.


----------



## NFA (Jan 25, 2006)

The problem with ignoring trolls is that not every troll is there to get attention and will slink away when ignored. Some come for their own twisted issues. Vince is such a troll. He's here because he cannot deal with his attraction with fat women. Just look at what prompted his return. He was supposedly rejected by a woman because of his lustful attraction to fat women. Now, either he made up that story which only makes him more screwed up and it says much that this was the background he invented for himself. Or its true, and he wants to take the rejection out on the residents of this board. He is self-fueled and will continue to lash out until he finds a reason to be distracted.

In the meantime, people unaware of what a hurtful tool Vince is will see his promotion of his self-loathing go unanswered. By ignoring Vince, we give him a platform with which to deliver his message of self-hate unfettered. Some may fall for his trap, most will wonder if this is what this board stands for. I'm not inclined to allow anyone the chance to make that mistake.

As long as Vince is allowed to post here, people should call him out for his behavior.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 25, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Once upon a time I was in India, at an ashram. The ashram offerred several interesting groups, all in the aid of having a look at oneself. Some were "light"--meditation, and so on. Others were intense---primal scream, the therapy John Lennon had done right before he'd written and recorded his raw, intense first solo album. I did primal, I did tantra, but first I did "Incounter"---an offshoot of the proverbial "encounter" group.
> 
> There was a guy in the group named Eric. From the first day Eric didn't get along with anybody. Every time he tried to pay a compliment to a woman in the group, he ended up attacking her instead, sometimes subtly, sometimes directly. Again and again, women would tell him exactly what he'd said that they found insulting; again and again, he'd open his mouth and put his foot in it.
> 
> ...




Dude. Bahhut achha guru hai.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 25, 2006)

Vince, I think you're a hoot. It's pretty obvious that you're intentionally pushing buttons, left 'n right, and then sitting back to watch what kind of new shitstorm you've created.

I'm not aware of your history with Dimensions, but I sure recognize a troll when I see one. You serve a useful function here -- some groups will play 'circle the wagons' with you cast as the dreaded villian; others will use you as fodder to suit their own purposes. In any event, you're not boring.

The day that you do become boring is the day that people will stop paying attention to you. 

Until then .... :eat1:


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah poor Vince. Sometimes you really have to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Vince, I think you're a hoot. It's pretty obvious that you're intentionally pushing buttons, left 'n right, and then sitting back to watch what kind of new shitstorm you've created.
> 
> I'm not aware of your history with Dimensions, but I sure recognize a troll when I see one. You serve a useful function here -- some groups will play 'circle the wagons' with you cast as the dreaded villian; others will use you as fodder to suit their own purposes. In any event, you're not boring.
> 
> ...



Really? I find him quite boring, actually. But YOU, TraciJo, YOU I like.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 25, 2006)

Vince, let me begin this post as I do all my posts, by explaining that I'm not gay.

YET (and this is a big "yet") there's something oddly enticing about you. Perhaps it's the Granddaddy Factor (even tho you're a mere 13 years older than me.) Maybe it's the eyebrows. Or maybe it's the way you carry yourself on the forums, freely dispensing fatherly advice where you see fit. But I must say I'm developing quite a strong guy-crush on you. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

Most likely it was your performance in your own late '80s hardcore BBW porn flick, "Tree Trunk Thighs Admirer" that did it. *bats eyelashes*

I was on the fence before. Rock on, dude. *blows kiss at map of Australia*:wubu:


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

I am glad I am entertaining the troops. Tracijo is obviously a great fan of mine. 

To Vickie. I really don't know what to say to you. We have been around this site for at least 8 years. Remember when someone attacked you on the Weight Board? It was over nothing much at all. The person might have just been trying to upset you. Before long Burt arrived to dispatch that nasty person. The same thing has happened when netstalker tried to upset you. I think Burt came on and tried to sort me out once. Well, dear, what gives you the right to personally criticize someone on this forum? Do you think it will be appreciated any more than what others did to you in the past? We are all equally sensitive. 

This is not a site exclusively for fat women. The admirers are welcome here and therefore I am, too. I don't like to see anyone being attacked. Flames have no place here. What you and a few others are doing to me is a flame. You should be ashamed of yourself. Or do you imagine that just because you know some others might support you that you are right in what you do? I find that very sad for someone as empathic as you seem to be. 

If I remember correctly it was some of the good ladies here who attacked Ladyrose in the past. I tried to protect her but she helped her own demise and sabotaged me in the process. 

This really is a very hostile site. You are living proof of that. Just remember that it was the very good citizens of Bethlehem that chose to put Christ to death. They did the same to Socrates. Heck, what I receive here is a mere baptism. I emerge cleansed and humiliated. I wonder why that just doesn't fulfill me? 

You know, it is interesting to watch the interactions. I see many with ulterior motives. Most want something from the others. I do not. I have some friends here so be careful about your generalizations. Statements usually end up being false if you include words like "all".


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

Beware of the troll!!  

View attachment Vince the Troll..jpg


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 25, 2006)

> Flames have no place here. What you and a few others are doing to me is a flame. You should be ashamed of yourself.


You should perhaps take care and look in your own backyard before looking towards anywhere else.


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

Not very Aussie of our Australian Lord mate to not tell us his name. I stand by my posts. I use humour but many fail to see it and assume I am flaming others. It gives me no pleasure to roast others. Imagine if I used my skill to do to others what they do to me!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> I stand by my posts. I use humour but many fail to see it and assume I am flaming others. It gives me no pleasure to roast others. Imagine if I used my skill to do to others what they do to me!



I plan to use humor one day as well.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince, since the format change these boards have become something even better than they were before. Fuller, richer, more supportive. You're chipping away at that with your stirring. Please just stop. Or, if you don't have the will to stop, then walk away and spend your time somewhere else.


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know what is better about this forum. More anonymous people to flame us. I call that a retrograde result.

Now Rainyday, I mean rainyday, you never put a capital in your name, where have all the nice ladies from the old NAAFA forum gone? Amazing how some find a home online then disappear. You don't post much anymore, either. Guess your life is fuller now than before you met an admirer.

Are you suggesting that I am a negative field on this hostile forum? I find it amazing that you can make a negative statement like that and feel like you are doing someone a favour. You will soon be like Vickie if you keep it up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> Guess your life is fuller now than before you met an admirer.



Unbelievable, Vince. Even for you.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Unbelievable, Vince. Even for you.




Soooo much in bad taste! Someone doesn't only live down under, they think down under!


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

Dear, AM, you seem to get involved in posts that don't mention you. How about giving a little slack around the joint? Rainday gives far better than anyone has ever given to her. I still owe her heaps.


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

Gosh you people are unbelievable. Rainyday used to post a lot online. I haven't seen much of her lately or in the last year or so. Does that mean she has a fuller life than before she met someone from online? How the heck would I know? Just making light talk. You people see crap where there is nothing at all. 

Now where was that book that shows one how to detect the inner beauty? I guess I will have to get hypnotized by that Roberts guy.


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

My sincerest apologies to rainyday. I just learned that she lost her friend James recently. I didn't know and would never have posted like I did had I known. Oh, dear. Now I am really going out for the night.


----------



## ripley (Jan 26, 2006)

This is what happens when you like to get crap started. You don't just get to spar, to get your old dried up juices flowing again. You end up hurting genuine, nice, kind people with your nastiness.

You bring shit to this board and then complain that it's shitty here. Well, you went too far.

My God, I am furious.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for looking out for me, guys. You're the best, but I doubt Vince knew, so no worries. Now I hope this scrolls off into oblivion.


----------



## Emma (Jan 26, 2006)

Of course admirers are welcome here. Especially as the site/magazine was primarily made for admirers and we fatties came along later. You Vince, however, are not. I dont know what your agenda is and frankly I dont care. Every post of yours has stank of a very lonely man who is desperate for attention from the people he desires. You know what you remind me of? The man who gets bitter and angry when he gets rejected. The one who starts getting nasty when he gets knocked back. Ive had this many times from men I refuse to sleep with. They get angry and start calling me names because they think theyre better than me and I should be grateful that they want to sleep with me.

I think you think we should all be grateful because youve got an attraction to us. I dont think you can stand it that all the fatties have higher standards than you. Youre not the best looking of guys and frankly your personality stinks. So keep on posting your bull-shit just know that most people here feel pity for you rather than respect.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 26, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Vince, I think you're a hoot. It's pretty obvious that you're intentionally pushing buttons, left 'n right, and then sitting back to watch what kind of new shitstorm you've created.
> 
> I'm not aware of your history with Dimensions, but I sure recognize a troll when I see one. You serve a useful function here -- some groups will play 'circle the wagons' with you cast as the dreaded villian; others will use you as fodder to suit their own purposes. In any event, you're not boring.
> 
> ...



TraciJo, you are spot on, with this post! 

Vincey may be a lot of things, but boring, never!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> Not very Aussie of our Australian Lord mate to not tell us his name. I stand by my posts. I use humour but many fail to see it and assume I am flaming others. It gives me no pleasure to roast others. Imagine if I used my skill to do to others what they do to me!



In the future then, you can adress me as Mr. Henley. May as well keep the bloody formalities up. Yes much more proper. Don't know your last name, so terribly improper using given names these days. 

Once again, the rubbish that is spewing from Vince's (oh for the lack of a surname) mouth has been stopped, only when he shoved his foot right in it.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> Oh, dear. Now I am really going out for the night.



A normal person would be humbled enough to stay out for a helluva lot longer than the night.
And probably have a flashback everytime they open their mouth for years.

Very unfortunate.


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> Just remember that it was the very good citizens of Bethlehem that chose to put Christ to death.



Yeah, and they didn't even have the help of the interweb, back then, the poor bastards!!

...what were we talking about again?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> This really is a very hostile site. You are living proof of that. Just remember that it was the very good citizens of Bethlehem that chose to put Christ to death. They did the same to Socrates. Heck, what I receive here is a mere baptism. I emerge cleansed and humiliated. I wonder why that just doesn't fulfill me?



Ovince, it is mildly possible that I may be confusing you with someone else, but I do recall a time long ago when you visited the boards and had a new course of personal amusement up your sleeve. You went around 'scoring' the ladies who posted pictures on this board. After each photo you would post a number ranging from 1 to 10. One particular person, a very nice girl who has never been hostile to you or anyone else on this board for that matter, you gave a -1. 

I don't know if you thought it was funny, or maybe you figured the ladies here have a thick enough skin so that things like that wouldn't hurt, but in either event you were wrong. Lots of people are still sore from that debacle and the woman you cursed with that negative number has long since ceased being a poster here.

I don't know, maybe you look at the people here and figure they are all self confident enough so that certain teasings and satire won't really measure on their scale but you are wrong. These are just people. People who've found a community to hang out and maybe stretch their legs a bit in a world that is very constrictive about what is considered normal. 

People have tried to convey to you, sometimes unkindly, that your ways are too heavy handed with your 'play' as we're calling it for lack of a better description. Vince you have to stop playing like that if you want this board to cease being a hostile place for you.


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> This is what happens when you like to get crap started. You don't just get to spar, to get your old dried up juices flowing again. You end up hurting genuine, nice, kind people with your nastiness.
> 
> You bring shit to this board and then complain that it's shitty here. Well, you went too far.
> 
> My God, I am furious.



I wonder--can we block posts by specific posters? I suppose the Mods can't, but everyone else should be able to, or no? If so, then that's the answer. I've done that a few places and the difference was like night and day!


----------



## Emma (Jan 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> I wonder--can we block posts by specific posters? I suppose the Mods can't, but everyone else should be able to, or no? If so, then that's the answer. I've done that a few places and the difference was like night and day!



Would be a good idea. But not everyone would and it would confuse me. 

I'd say ban the loser. But there's been many times that I should have been banned and it would be wrong of me to try and get someone else banned.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 26, 2006)

The subject "They just don't get it" goes both ways. This sounds very much like that weasel we ejected from our office staff last month. In a way I feel sorry for the guy. He's his own worst enemy and he just won't see it. We try to help people like this, and say that if they made a few small specific changes then they'd play better with others. But nope, they deny the problem and just keep on doing that same old crappy behavior that alienates everyone, and then wail and moan that nobody likes them. In the workplace, their problem becomes everyone's problem, and eventually you just have to cut them off for the greater good, because they can drive away some of your best people.

Or to put it into King James' English: And if thine troll offend thee, pluck it out, and cast it from thee: for it is profitable for thee that one of thy members should perish, and not that thy whole dimensions board should be cast into hell. 

It's just as well I'm going on vacation (doggone real reality interferes with my virtual reality again  ). Maybe by the time I get back this whole episode will blow over.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> I wonder--can we block posts by specific posters? I suppose the Mods can't, but everyone else should be able to, or no? If so, then that's the answer. I've done that a few places and the difference was like night and day!



In the person's profile there's a link that says 'Add (LillyBBBW) To Your Ignore List' and voila! It's done. Although, someone is free to quote the offending poster in which case you'd be privy to them anyway. Another alternative that works well for me is to scoot on by the person's post without even reading if it's someone who rubs you the wrong way.


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> In the person's profile there's a link that says 'Add (LillyBBBW) To Your Ignore List' and voila! It's done. Although, someone is free to quote the offending poster in which case you'd be privy to them anyway. Another alternative that works well for me is to scoot on by the person's post without even reading if it's someone who rubs you the wrong way.



Yeah, that's what I thought! (way too lazy to look into, not when I have you good people to help me out). You can kill a whole thread too, probably? That's what I'd suggest. We can't all love each other--this place is a microcosm and it's gonna be fraught with the same craziness as we find when we step out from behind our screens.

Like mayo. Lots and lots of mayo. *shudder*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought! (way too lazy to look into, not when I have you good people to help me out). You can kill a whole thread too, probably? That's what I'd suggest. We can't all love each other--this place is a microcosm and it's gonna be fraught with the same craziness as we find when we step out from behind our screens.
> 
> Like mayo. Lots and lots of mayo. *shudder*



Plus it's very easy to be found out. If someone addresses you by name in your own post or if that person were to post about a movie and you made the identical post later as if you've never seen it you could raise some eyebrows and have some explaining to do.


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

I always take notice of Lilly's posts. The one about the guy who scored women by their appearance is not me. I have never done that in real life or online. I seldom make references to size and shape and this is partly what size acceptance is all about. I own a large fitness center and I can tell you that very few women are happy with their bodies. I think most people place too much importance on body image.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince I give up. I have no clue why you are being attacked so vehemently. Seriously, you seem to me to be just some guy saying guy stuff. Some of your comments have been a little sexist but honestly it seems the hostility vented towards you is stronger than the actual offenses. What the heck did you do to these people, eh? You've got the magic touch it seems. Was it the cat post I wonder? People are funny about their cats, you have to be careful.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 26, 2006)

Cats eat chippies!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> I don't know what is better about this forum. More anonymous people to flame us. I call that a retrograde result.
> 
> Are you suggesting that I am a negative field on this hostile forum? I find it amazing that you can make a negative statement like that and feel like you are doing someone a favour. You will soon be like Vickie if you keep it up.



I've never interacted with you, Vince, but I've been a watcher for years. Whatever your intentions, the majority of the time you have brought negativity with you when posting. Your impression of this forum is based only on the reaction you've brought upon yourself. Before you showed up, the atmosphere here was much lighter, and far, far less hostile. It's still that way on posts that you haven't participated in. The groan when people began realizing it was you was almost audible. I'm not attempting to slam you, although I'm sure you'll see otherwise; I'm simply stating what I've seen occur over and over in almost any post that has involved you over the many years I've been lurking on these boards. You can't cry foul when you bring it with you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey folks can I just say this:

Vicne is doing exactly what he wants to do - making himself the center of attention and causing the whole board to be talking about him. That is his agenda nothing more or less.

And he LOVES LOVES LOVES to create drama. I imagine he does this crap and sits in front of his computer laughing like an idiot about how you all try to tell him how to behave like a nice guy. He's doing exactly what he set out to do.

He's not a nice guy - he never will be a nice guy - he likes the attention - he likes to stur the pot. 

I suggest put him on ignore - that's what I did. Being ignored is like cryptonite to Vince.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 26, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I suggest put him on ignore - that's what I did. Being ignored is like cryptonite to Vince.



Human nature being as it is, the more he makes you angry/frustrated, the more of his posts you will read. Even if someone were to put Vincey on their ignore list, they won't keep him on that list for too long; as they simply won't be able to NOT read his posts. Actually, his bark is much worse than his bite.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 26, 2006)

NFA said:


> The problem with ignoring trolls is that not every troll is there to get attention and will slink away when ignored. Some come for their own twisted issues. Vince is such a troll. He's here because he cannot deal with his attraction with fat women. Just look at what prompted his return. He was supposedly rejected by a woman because of his lustful attraction to fat women. Now, either he made up that story which only makes him more screwed up and it says much that this was the background he invented for himself. Or its true, and he wants to take the rejection out on the residents of this board. He is self-fueled and will continue to lash out until he finds a reason to be distracted.
> 
> In the meantime, people unaware of what a hurtful tool Vince is will see his promotion of his self-loathing go unanswered. By ignoring Vince, we give him a platform with which to deliver his message of self-hate unfettered. Some may fall for his trap, most will wonder if this is what this board stands for. I'm not inclined to allow anyone the chance to make that mistake.
> 
> As long as Vince is allowed to post here, people should call him out for his behavior.


I disagree - by ignoring Vince, we give him two options: 1) continue posting messages that nobody is responding to (or even seeing, if we all ignore him through the board control); or 2) go away. Don't call him out - all that will accomplish is creating more dialogue - just don't speak to him, and ignore him through the feature of this board. Simple solution.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Actually, his bark is much worse than his bite.



I doubt that very much. I knew a guy like him once - eventually when he let me see the real him - it was far worse than I imagined. I would say to you - BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 26, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I doubt that very much. I knew a guy like him once - eventually when he let me see the real him - it was far worse than I imagined. I would say to you - BE CAREFUL!



Sandie, thank you, but I don't need to be careful. 

Vince and I have been friends for quite a long time now. It was the way he made me feel as a SSBBW that has changed my life in so many ways. He was the one who introduced me to this Size Acceptance community. 

Through the down to earth advice and guidance he's given me over the years, I do not HATE my own body any more. I accept who I am and hold my head up high, when out and about. The 'real' Vince is a very funny and sensitive man. Oh he's got this way about him that puts some people on guard; but I worked out who the real Vince was quite quickly and accept him for the man he is. He constantly makes me laugh SO much with his antics! 

I know we will stay friends for many many more years.  

My advice to EVERYONE here, don't take him SO SERIOUSLY!!! Think of your own blood pressure 

Joa


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe if he stopped posting insulting pap (or heck even used smilies to demonstrate that his strained sense of "humour" is at work). Of course Vince may not be a total prat in real life, but this of course is the internet, so some liberties are presumably taken.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 26, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I suggest put him on ignore - that's what I did. Being ignored is like cryptonite to Vince.


Agree. He'll be my second one. (No, I'm not telling who the first is.)
Many a board has been destroyed for lack of this kind of feature.

I don't really know much about this guy, but this thread was enough for me.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 26, 2006)

Vince...

Your comments are completely inappropriate, and have seriously crossed the line. You are being very offensive.

This site is not hostile. There was no hostility on these boards until you showed up and started being offensive to others here. If you are feeling hostility directed at you, then I suggest it is likely others mirroring your own stuff back at you.

Play nice, or move on Vince. This is getting really old.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 26, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Once upon a time I was in India, at an ashram.....



Josh Max....I love ya babe!! But I think Vince will likely not see himself in your Eric. It was a bit too subtle. Vince needs the bulldozer approach. And, even then, I'm not too sure he'll get it.

You da man!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

I grew up in a family of guys and they talked pap all the time. They got on my nerves with it but they just do it to get a rise out of you and horse around. I dunno, maybe this is why I'm not so strongly affected by Vince because what he's doing isn't something I haven't seen before or that I take seriously. At this point stuff like that doesn't even register on my Give-a-shit-o-meter®. It's all just silly stuff. My brother would give me a kidney in a second and he's actually quite sensitive, I have to be careful sometimes what I say. It's a strange combo that I understand quite well.




Tiger's_Lily said:


> Sandie, thank you, but I don't need to be careful.
> 
> Vince and I have been friends for quite a long time now. It was the way he made me feel as a SSBBW that has changed my life in so many ways. He was the one who introduced me to this Size Acceptance community.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2006)

I think Joa is trying to spoil my fun. Now, good people, what is the test of truth about me? Various hunches or the opinions of people who have personally known me for a long time? Joa's opinion should carry more weight around here when commenting on who I am. I talked to her on the phone yesterday and we discuss this board from time to time. I think I even got her posting again here. Vince to the rescue. 

Lilly is spot on about me. Growing up with brothers who constantly tease you alerts you to light-heartedness when it is there. What possible purpose could I have to present here just to upset people? Nope, that doesn't do it for me. 

Sandie Z suprizes me that she is getting along famously on this board. Well done. Now, Sandie, please show me where I mention that I dislike anyone? There is no hatred in my heart and I try to refrain from making nasty comments about others. I do make statements about what they said or did but that is quite a different matter. Does your saying I am not a nice person mean that it is true? Again, that is but your opinion. If we were what strangers thought of us I doubt many of us would feel that good about ourselves. 

I have ideas, opinions and theories and I sometimes express them in a colourful way. I am always joking and stirring people in real life.


----------



## ripley (Jan 27, 2006)

I would like to apologize for cursing in my post. I was very angry at something I thought would hurt a friend. Usually I just ignore Vince's posts and scroll on by, but I fired that post off while angry.

I have brothers too. But eventually they grew up and realized that stirring up controversy for controversy's sake and hurting people for no good reason wasn't the way to go.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 27, 2006)

> express them in a colourful way


Colourful is far to light a term for what you have expressed. You have a unique ability to get people going (you seem to be adpating to this country very quickly), so in fact I think Vince should continue to spout is "opinions". Gives everyone a chance to love to hate something.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> I would like to apologize for cursing in my post. I was very angry at something I thought would hurt a friend. Usually I just ignore Vince's posts and scroll on by, but I fired that post off while angry.
> 
> I have brothers too. But eventually they grew up and realized that stirring up controversy for controversy's sake and hurting people for no good reason wasn't the way to go.


 
No need to apologize for raw anger, rips. It just shows you're human. I can't say the same for the provoker.

It's tragic to recognize that someone who has reached the ripe age of 60 never mastered the art of growing up. 

As I commented elsewhere recently, most of us grow old; the fortunate ones grow up.

Sad, indeed. What a legacy to leave in one's stead.

(By the way, I now have the tactless boor on ignore and I'm loving it; as far as these forums are concerned, he ceases to exist. Thanks ever so much for the tip, BB.)


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 27, 2006)

saucywench said:


> As I commented elsewhere recently, most of us grow old; the fortunate ones grow up.


Thats very poetic. :bow:


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> At the end of the group, his conclusion was that every single person in there was wrong except him. He left exactly the same as he arrived.
> 
> He wasn't a bad guy; he just didn't have a speck of capacity to look at himself, even when others pointed his obnoxious behavior out to him.


Why, J, surely there's nobody here at DIM like that? Why I just can't imagine such a thing! 

Then again, if it were so, methinks you'd have that person pegged, 'cept I suspect his _real_ motivation would simply be to stir up things. I mean, just _think_ of how many responses he might get!

If we _did_ have somebody like that residing at DIM, I'd have to say that was an excellent post!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> This is your cue to either make a joke out of my desire to help, or else make some snide reference to something in my history that you've kept on your hard drive for all these years -- just as you've done countless times.


OMG, Vick, are you some kind of a psychic or sumpin'? :doh: Evidence the ensuing prattle, you hit the proverbial nail on the proverbial head!  ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Not. A. Word. To. Him.


After my first couple of battles with him, that's how I proceeded. However, he lays low for awhile, and when he gets bored (probably from being ignored in other forums), he skulks back here, acts all friendly and nice to set people off balance, then proceeds to strike. 

His modus operandi is so transparent to anyone who's been around here for awhile, it's laughable. But he _always_ gets results, kinda like a kid who's discovered that bad attention is better than no attention at all.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Vince, I think you're a hoot. It's pretty obvious that you're intentionally pushing buttons, left 'n right, and then sitting back to watch what kind of new shitstorm you've created.
> 
> I'm not aware of your history with Dimensions, but I sure recognize a troll when I see one. You serve a useful function here -- some groups will play 'circle the wagons' with you cast as the dreaded villian; others will use you as fodder to suit their own purposes. In any event, you're not boring.
> 
> ...


You're _so_ good at hitting the nail smack dab on the head, Traci! You don't rise to the bait. Instead, you're one of those laidback people whom I so envy, who sit back, take it all in, then offer droll observations that make tons of sense. I like your style.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Sometimes you really have to feel sorry for him.


Nah! He knows _exactly_ what he's doing, and revels in the results.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I was on the fence before. Rock on, dude. *blows kiss at map of Australia*:wubu:







One of the best responses to our inhouse gnome..._EVER!_~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ovince, it is mildly possible that I may be confusing you with someone else, but I do recall a time long ago when you visited the boards and had a new course of personal amusement up your sleeve. You went around 'scoring' the ladies who posted pictures on this board. After each photo you would post a number ranging from 1 to 10. One particular person, a very nice girl who has never been hostile to you or anyone else on this board for that matter, you gave a -1.


It hasn't occurred to him that others have long memories, too, which can be used to, hopefully, stop him dead in his tracks, as he's so wont to do to others.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Your impression of this forum is based only on the reaction you've brought upon yourself. Before you showed up, the atmosphere here was much lighter, and far, far less hostile. It's still that way on posts that you haven't participated in. The groan when people began realizing it was you was almost audible. You can't cry foul when you bring it with you.


Oh, Joy, this thread has caused me to give out a lot of rep points today, and when I reached yours, I discovered I'd exceeded my daily allotment, so I'll try to catch up with you another time. Know that it was intended, however, as, like so many others, you've expressed what's on the mind of many so well. Not that Vince will listen or comprehend...~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Vicne is doing exactly what he wants to do - making himself the center of attention and causing the whole board to be talking about him. That is his agenda nothing more or less.
> 
> And he LOVES LOVES LOVES to create drama.
> 
> He's not a nice guy - he never will be a nice guy - he likes the attention - he likes to stur the pot.


Another nail hit roundly on its little head, Sandie. Good post!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> It was a bit too subtle. Vince needs the bulldozer approach. And, even then, I'm not too sure he'll get it.


He gets it, Sandie; just chooses to ignore it, 'specially when he's bored or needs attention.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> I have brothers too. But eventually they grew up and realized that stirring up controversy for controversy's sake and hurting people for no good reason wasn't the way to go.


Spot on, Ripley!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

saucywench said:


> It's tragic to recognize that someone who has reached the ripe age of 60 never mastered the art of growing up.
> 
> As I commented elsewhere recently, most of us grow old; the fortunate ones grow up.


It's not the age, it's the maturity, and some people never attain it, no matter how old they get.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 27, 2006)

All I can say after reading through this thread is that I hope that Vince posts as much as humanly possible. I knew this forum was entertaining, but I apparently had no idea just how much.


----------



## FEast (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, that's it for me. Vince goes back on my personal ignore (scrolling past his posts). One would have thought that even someone as insensitive as he would have skulked away for a very long time, if not forever, after his insensitive remarks about Rainy. 

It matters not that he didn't know about the recent tragedy that befell her. The mere fact that he made such a gross faux pas while toying with everybody should have been alarming and shameful enough to him to jolt him into rethinking his boorishness, but it obviously wasn't. I'm so sorry, Rainy, that you were subjected to that. 

Once again, I plan to pursue my previous course of action whenever I see Vince's name attached to anything (no more second chances from _this_ old woman). Hope everybody else will be able to do that, too, but I doubt it...and the sad thing is, he _knows_ it.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 27, 2006)

FEast said:


> It matters not that he didn't know about the recent tragedy that befell her. The mere fact that he made such a gross faux pas while toying with everybody should have been alarming and shameful enough to him to jolt him into rethinking his boorishness, but it obviously wasn't. I'm so sorry, Rainy, that you were subjected to that.




I did'nt know about that :doh: ... its not funny anymore.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 27, 2006)

I for one know that I will never reply to anything VINCE ever posts to or replys too. He is an offensive and nocturnal lurker that strikes when a good person is least expecting it like an asp that waits in the dark recesses of the dark cavern it lives in.

He actually made me be what I hate, rude. And I am not at all like that, I am a good woman in search of some good friends and shouldn't have to explain myself to the likes of him.

I again say sorry for replying to him the way that I did.... That will NEVER happen again because people like VINCE are incensative bores and don't know how to respond to people that are just being nice. I hope that my reaction to VINCE has not made enemies for me here....

*ONCE AGAIN, I AM SORRY....*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I for one know that I will never reply to anything VINCE ever posts to or replys too. He is an offensive and nocturnal lurker that strikes when a good person is least expecting it like an asp that waits in the dark recesses of the dark cavern it lives in.
> 
> He actually made me be what I hate, rude. And I am not at all like that, I am a good woman in search of some good friends and shouldn't have to explain myself to the likes of him.
> 
> ...



Is THIS the last time, or was it the last time before the last time you said you were sorry and it was the last time you would post about this?


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is THIS the last time, or was it the last time before the last time you said you were sorry and it was the last time you would post about this?



Has anyone ever seen Ladyrose and Vince in the same room at the same time? Or was it Vince and LaToya? 
 
Maybe it's just the bigger font that makes them look similar to me.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is THIS the last time, or was it the last time before the last time you said you were sorry and it was the last time you would post about this?



Lilly....just marry me, okay? We can have disarmingly smartass kids together. Mkay?


----------



## Angel (Jan 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is THIS the last time, or was it the last time before the last time you said you were sorry and it was the last time you would post about this?



While deeply gazing into my crystal ball, I see.....

"uuuaaahhhhhhh"

Temperatures rising...

A wicked storm brewing...

Roaring thunder... 

Lightning bolts being casted...

"ooooOOOOOOOooohhhhhhh!"

"hhHHmmmmmmmmmm"

It's............ it's NOT a thunderstorm brewing. 

It's........

It is an uncontrolable turbulence brewing in the land of Dimensions!

Be forewarned of the fury to come!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 27, 2006)

the furry?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

Vince said:


> Beware of the troll!!



I am SO photoshopping that pic!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 27, 2006)

photoshop this too:


----------



## Angel (Jan 27, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> the furry?



Nooooooo!

I see nothing furry in my crystal ball!

I see *FURY*! Anger! Uncontrolable anger! Screaming! Capital letter screaming! Unrestrained retribution!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> photoshop this too:



NO I WILL NOT PHOTOSHOP THAT I AM NOT A GAYBOY


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

Stay away from the melons, boys! You're not old enough for them! ALL THE MELONS ARE FOR ME!


----------



## Angel (Jan 27, 2006)

Do it again, but with pears!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello. I am up to my ass in pears and I want more pictures of fat women. I do not want anyone else to look at fat women. Or my lovely pears. Back off from my pears, you young scalawags! THESE ARE MY PEARS, MY PEARS, DAMN YOU WHIPPER SNAPPERS!!! My pears, all mine... My preciousssss pearssssss...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey folks can I just say this:
> 
> Vicne is doing exactly what he wants to do - making himself the center of attention and causing the whole board to be talking about him. That is his agenda nothing more or less.
> 
> ...



You and I disagree on a lot of things, Sandie, but on this? I agree completely.

He's a petulant prick whose only real interest in women is to degrade and demean them. He's the worst kind of sexual predator. Apparently he didn't -- as I hoped -- learn something from his latest romantic debacle, just one of the many he's had over the years. He continues, as per usual, to stir the pot, play the hapless prawn, and post the same warmed over trip that he has for nearly a decade.

What a shame he has nothing better to do in life than come here and insult the members of this community. It is an insult to Conrad, and a poor use of the resources provided to us. Fortunately for him, the internet is a big place, and once he burns this bridge he can peddle his tired, well used wares elsewhere. No doubt there are lots of innocent women around who will be taken in my his particular brand of chivalry.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 28, 2006)

Here here Miss Vickie!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 28, 2006)

too bad for vince chippies like pears 

View attachment vince.jpg


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> He's a petulant prick whose only real interest in women is to degrade and demean them. He's the worst kind of sexual predator.
> 
> No doubt there are lots of innocent women around who will be taken in my his particular brand of chivalry.



Vickie I have no intention of arguing with you, or anyone else, about what Vince does or doesn't, should or shouldn't do on this board. However, I will say this. You have not had the chance to get to know the 'real' Vince, in 'real' life for as long as I have. If you had have, you would not be posting such hostility towards him. 

You and the rest here seem to want to keep this 'tar and feather' post alive and well. I find that rather sad, as it shows how you are enjoying the *'mob bashing' *Vince is receiving. That, *in my opinion*, simply shows a rather distasteful side of your personality. What a shame!

Don't you all think, enough is enough?  

Joa


----------



## Angel (Jan 28, 2006)

Joa,

I typed a very long and rather eloquent reply, but I timed out and lost the entire post. Grrrrr. Second time in two days! I'm certainly not into "tar and feathering" or "mob bashing". If someone hits a raw nerve, sometimes I will respond. If I do respond for that reason, it is directly to the person. Vince can attest to this! In the post that got lost in time-out, I basicly stated that words and sentences are sometime misinterpreted because we cannot see a poster's facial expressions. Also, a person's intentions can be mistaken. An intelligent conversation, or a post which is meant to get others to look within themselves to try to reason or understand why they believe what they do is not going to be initialized with something like, " Wow! She's got nice boobs" or "I love your fat. I wanna do ya!" What gets opposing football or basketball teams going? Rivalry. Get an athlete stirred up and they can do what seems impossible. I think it's a male testosterone thing!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Hey, I love all the comments and the funny fruity pics, they mean so very much. LOL*

*Oh and thanx for using the cave idea too..... LOL*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> You and the rest here seem to want to keep this 'tar and feather' post alive and well. I find that rather sad, as it shows how you are enjoying the *'mob bashing' *Vince is receiving. <snipped>
> 
> Don't you all think, enough is enough?
> 
> Joa



I agree Tiger's_Lily. I'm not in disagreement with anyone here and I'm not out to change anyone's mind. I don't know Vince personally and have not seen every_single_exchange between he and others on the board. But this thread is now three days long and everyone has taken turns pounding on the soap box on what a bastard the man is and he hasn't even posted here in two days. The man's found Jesus somewhere and we're all still talking about him. Not that I'm trying to deny anyone the right to speak or say whatever they feel but the degree of violence expressed, it does seem a bit over the top. Loner88 didn't even get this kind of beating.

(EDIT: I snipped the part about Vicky having a distasteful personality. I like Vicky very much and sense a kind decent person there. I have enjoyed her presence on this board, I just think that things have gotten a tad out of hand is all.)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 28, 2006)

Now now now now now... I'm not bashing the man, just having a good bit of fun with digital image programs and his "troll" pic. And writing too-clever captions, by half!

But, yes, no need to bash the bloke. That's mean. If he is that bad, it's stooping to his level. If he's not that bad, then he doesn't deserve it.

Now let's all have a good-natured go at that pic, then, hm?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

My mind isn't *always* in the gutter. But the sea of Chippies surrounding Vince about the pelvis - it's making me very uncomfortable. Just sayin'.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 28, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Vickie I have no intention of arguing with you, or anyone else, about what Vince does or doesn't, should or shouldn't do on this board. However, I will say this. You have not had the chance to get to know the 'real' Vince, in 'real' life for as long as I have. If you had have, you would not be posting such hostility towards him.
> 
> You and the rest here seem to want to keep this 'tar and feather' post alive and well. I find that rather sad, as it shows how you are enjoying the *'mob bashing' *Vince is receiving. That, *in my opinion*, simply shows a rather distasteful side of your personality. What a shame!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Joa, 

This is said with total respect for you and the fact that Vince is a friend of yours. I don't know you or have any reason to step on your toes; and as you said, I don't know Vince personally. 

However, regardless of what kind of person Vince is in real life, he has chosen to present himself here in a way that angers and annoys many of the people who frequent this website. Whatever his true intentions have been over the years, he does not strike me as an unintelligent person, and I have to believe that he is fully aware of and responsible for his behavior here. 

He can't push people's buttons, get the intended reaction, and then step back and say, "Oh, I was only kidding, you take me too seriously!" and expect people to like having him around...especially when he does it "ad nauseum". 

Okay, so some people like the entertainment he provides...but the fact that he plays his petty little games here, in what is essentially Conrad's virtual "living room", shows a complete lack of respect. 

I'm personally surprised he's still around, given all the trouble he's been a part of over the years. He may be a good friend and an true gentleman in real life, but if that's the case and he's using this website as his outlet to be a jerk...what does that say about the man's presence here?


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Vickie I have no intention of arguing with you, or anyone else, about what Vince does or doesn't, should or shouldn't do on this board. However, I will say this. You have not had the chance to get to know the 'real' Vince, in 'real' life for as long as I have. If you had have, you would not be posting such hostility towards him.
> 
> You and the rest here seem to want to keep this 'tar and feather' post alive and well. I find that rather sad, as it shows how you are enjoying the *'mob bashing' *Vince is receiving. That, *in my opinion*, simply shows a rather distasteful side of your personality. What a shame!
> 
> ...




You know what? You may know him IRL, and he may be different than he is here on the board (jeez, I sure *hope* he is). But when all you have is a message board, and you've watched someone post the way he has for eight flippin' years, I think Vickie, and anyone else, is allowed to comment and critique. 

Now, from someone who *does* know Vickie IRL, I'm telling you that you need to step back, look at how he comports himself here, and then calm it down. He has asked for pretty much every post he's gotten by his own behavior; he is no innocent and he knows just what he is doing. You like him IRL? Fine, but don't let that blind you to the reality that he comes here, calls people names, usually in veiled ways, but it's oh-so-obvious, and riles people up. Personally, I have him on ignore so I don't have to read his tired old tripe, but realize that your experience is not everyone else's experience.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Now, from someone who *does* know Vickie IRL, I'm telling you that you need to step back.
> 
> Personally, I have him on ignore so I don't have to read his tired old tripe, but realize that your experience is not everyone else's experience.



Tina, when ANYONE says....."*He's a petulant prick whose only real interest in women is to degrade and demean them. He's the worst kind of sexual predator."*....... no matter who that person happens to be, comments like that, on a board like this, I believe, is way over the top! 

As you have done, if someone dislikes comments from other members of this comminity they should simply hit the 'ignore' button.

End of story!


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Vickie I have no intention of arguing with you, or anyone else, about what Vince does or doesn't, should or shouldn't do on this board. However, I will say this. You have not had the chance to get to know the 'real' Vince, in 'real' life for as long as I have. If you had have, you would not be posting such hostility towards him.
> 
> You and the rest here seem to want to keep this 'tar and feather' post alive and well. I find that rather sad, as it shows how you are enjoying the *'mob bashing' *Vince is receiving. That, *in my opinion*, simply shows a rather distasteful side of your personality. What a shame!
> 
> ...



With all due respect, Joa, and I honestly don't mean to be difficult toward you in any way, realize that you're making part of our argument for us. We don't know Vince as you do. We only know the way he appears here. I mostly stay out of this as he isn't my cup of tea and I don't know how to read him and I'm not interested in the drama, but I can't say I haven't found him offensive or at least a 1-trick pony (which gets old). 

You may know him to be a lot of things, and I feel for you in that you want to defend those good things about him. Who hasn't been in that situation? But we don't know those things and most likely aren't ever going to see them (I'm not moving to australia any time soon, though the pix make it look lovely). 

Think of it this way: you might love your family member of friend to death, but if you both end up working at the same place and he/she doesn't always act professionally there, no one at your office is going to care that last night, he cooked you a lovely meal or provided a shoulder on which to cry. 

I'm saying this not to get into the fray, but because I think it hasn't yet been said in all the back-and-forthing. Or frothing, as the case may be.


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, hitting "Ignore" is good, but people have a right to say their piece. Have you read all of his posts? He basically degraded a new young woman in a way that is unkind, unethical and extremely unsavory. He oversteps boundaries at every turn. People should not feel like they have to be quiet, and if Vince has earned those remarks, and I think he's earned *most* of what he's gotten, then it's, as he says, fair dinkum. You said something about "mob bashing," but if he's bashing the mob, the mob will bash him back. But, after the things he has said and the way he's said them, I'm not about to tell anyone to be quiet about it.

Hmmm... he said, many, many times, "we get what we deserve and we deserve what we get," or somesuch.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just don't feel that picking on someone just for nothing better to do is at all right just because they happen to reply to something posted. I had been off of this board for almost a year and when I came back, I was attacked for no reason other than I just replied..... Then I replied to this attack in my own defense.. _This wasn't right either._

It is not my intention to make enemies but to make friends.

This just turned out to be just a big mess.....

 *But in all reality, it is interesting as all heck just reading all the posts and replies though!* 
LOL​


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Has anyone ever seen Ladyrose and Vince in the same room at the same time? Or was it Vince and LaToya?
> 
> Maybe it's just the bigger font that makes them look similar to me.



Jes, Jes, Jes......you are HILARIOUS!!!!    

It's statements like that, that makes this place ABSOLUTELY addictive!!!!!  :bow: 

I'm suuuuuuuuure.....both Vince and Ladyrose, will be having a HUGE belly laugh right now. Question is, will it be at the same time?  

God I love visiting this place!!!


----------



## Rosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, I don't think I've been a bitch here, but I am not looking for a man. And if I were, it would not be here that I would be looking.


----------



## Angel (Jan 28, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I just don't feel that picking on someone just for nothing better to do is at all right just because they happen to reply to something posted. I had been off of this board for almost a year and when I came back, I was attacked for no reason other than I just replied..... Then I replied to this attack in my own defense.. _This wasn't right either._
> 
> It is not my intention to make enemies but to make friends.
> 
> ...




Ladyrose, 

You wrote, "I had been off of this board for almost a year and when I came back, I was attacked for no reason other than I just replied....."

When were you initially attacked, and in what thread?


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Rosie said:


> Well, I don't think I've been a bitch here, but I am not looking for a man. And if I were, it would not be here that I would be looking.



You sure do look like a bitch in your avatar shot!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> You sure do look like a bitch in your avatar shot!


 
It's funny now, but it will be even more so when she changes to a nice headshot or something.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 29, 2006)

Angel said:


> Ladyrose,
> 
> You wrote, "I had been off of this board for almost a year and when I came back, I was attacked for no reason other than I just replied....."
> 
> When were you initially attacked, and in what thread?



She posted something about losing 35 pounds and some people got a little annoyed. She began a thread denouncing the attentions that Vince was laying on her and Vince posted a counter thread (this one) wondering why he was being so brutally abused here. People were having a hard time trying to decide who's posts were more bothersome: Vince's or Ladyrose's. Ladyrose said that she was finished with the whole thing at which some people breathed a collective sigh of relief. But she continued to post on this subject despite her claims. Most of the "attacks" on her come from people who bear no ill will toward her at all. They just want the beatings to stop. An unrealistic desire maybe, but worth a try nonetheless. 

So it's fair to say that Ladyrose has been through a lot here in the past week or so.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yes, hitting "Ignore" is good, but people have a right to say their piece. Have you read all of his posts? He basically degraded a new young woman in a way that is unkind, unethical and extremely unsavory. He oversteps boundaries at every turn. People should not feel like they have to be quiet, and if Vince has earned those remarks, and I think he's earned *most* of what he's gotten, then it's, as he says, fair dinkum. You said something about "mob bashing," but if he's bashing the mob, the mob will bash him back. But, after the things he has said and the way he's said them, I'm not about to tell anyone to be quiet about it.
> 
> Hmmm... he said, many, many times, "we get what we deserve and we deserve what we get," or somesuch.



I told myself that I wasn't going to come back here and post again no matter what but I just want to make one more swat to this dead horse and then I promise I'll stop. 

It's funny that with all of these claims of unkindness, no one has bothered to click on the little icon to report bad posts. It's the little triangle with the picture of the exclamation point in it. When you click on it, a dialogue box comes up that allows you to say your piece and alert the webmaster. Also on that dialogue box is a strong note:



> *Note:* This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts.



I admit, I don't get around much on this board. Of the posts I've seen that belong to Vince none of them seem to fall under those guidelines. It's true his posts probably rub some people the wrong way as does *LarryTheShiveringChipmunk's*. Some of them were so outrageous that it just simply *had* to be a joke. Again, that's just my opinion and I'm not trying to invalidate how others feel by sharing it. 

What I am saying is that it doesn't appear to me that Vince has violated any rules from what I've seen. However, if one were to look back through this thread one could find plenty of nasty, derogatory, inflammatory personal attacks launched in either direction - there is certainly enough finger pointing to go around for everybody. Some, like myself, aren't bothered at all by Vince and even find his posts entertaining with an understanding that he is purely jesting as he has plainly stated several times. The agreement to use the 'ignore' feature is a good way to go. Some have used it so that they don't have to look at Larry's posts, therefore he and all the others that enjoy him are free to frolic and roam about the board at will. The rules should apply to everyone, not just to the select few who happen to be most popular. 

If I'm wrong about Vince, which is a distinct possibility, then the next time he puts up a post that violates the rules then the 'report bad post' icon should be used immediately. At this point it would be moot to do so since so many well liked people would also be implicated.


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's funny that with all of these claims of unkindness, no one has bothered to click on the little icon to report bad posts. It's the little triangle with the picture of the exclamation point in it. When you click on it, a dialogue box comes up that allows you to say your piece and alert the webmaster. Also on that dialogue box is a strong note...



Never been much of a tattle tale.



> If I'm wrong about Vince, which is a distinct possibility, then the next time he puts up a post that violates the rules then the 'report bad post' icon should be used immediately. At this point it would be moot to do so since so many well liked people would also be implicated.



I'm guessing you've missed some really nasty posts, which I think were in another thread (and other threads), but which others have read and the upset has carried over into this thread. So yes, you are wrong, and that is likely based upon you, as you said, not "getting around much." but I can appreciate you trying to be fair-minded.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 29, 2006)

Someone alluded to posts having been deleted. It may just amount to a matter of me arriving a day late and a dollar short. You can imagine how strange all of this looks to a person who can't see anything. Everyone sure does seem angry though, but some of us just aren't in on it and no one knows of or is willing to volunteer any details. It only leads one to think there is no fire.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

one big difference between his posts and my posts tho.

I never even jokingly say anything that could be construed as offensive.

I'm just a bouncing idiot


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> one big difference between his posts and my posts tho.
> 
> I never even jokingly say anything that could be construed as offensive.
> 
> I'm just a bouncing idiot


You're our bouncing cankle rider, and we love you. That's a BIG difference. And on here, BIG is good!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

I hope you all still love me when I take those pics hehe


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2006)

vince, you're a lot like andy kaufman, and we're the cast of "fridays." i'm HANDING you the cue cards on national TV, so pipe down.

aaron£


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

*askes for Michael Richards' autograph*


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2006)

I dunno about anyone else, Lilly, but I'm not inclined to go over it all again and try to remember or find quotes. Personally, I prefer to move on, which is why I'm pretty much done discussing it.

Now, Larry here, the bouncing is not a bad thing, and to compare Vince with our chipmunk? No way. I haven't cankles, but he does have an affinity for bouncing on my hip, though...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2006)

Joa, I believe I've posted alongside Vince far longer than you've known him. As he says, eight years now (although it's been longer, I believe). I only speak to his behavior here, because that's all I know. And I've watched him abuse and stalk woman after woman, making her uncomfortable being here -- and ultimately leaving Dimensions because of it. Ladyrose is the most recent recipient of his "attentions". She's been asking him, since we were posting on the old forum, to leave her alone. And he he continues to contact her, continues to use her real name (despite her asking him not to), continues to harrass her. I think that's being a predator; it's certainly something nice guys don't do -- not any of the nice guys I know, anyway.

If in "real life" (and hell, I believe the internet is as real as anything else in my life, because there are REAL people sitting behind REAL keyboards with REAL feelings -- something I think Vince forgets from time to time) he's different, then bully for him. Perhaps you should encourage him to show his kinder, gentler side. Because from what we see here is him, without cause, insulting the men and women of this community and making certain women uncomfortable with unwanted attention. Repeatedly. Why? Because it's how he seems to get his yaya's.

If he's truly different, then it sure would be nice to see it. And I keep hoping we will, which is why I get so damn angry when he acts the way he does because I think he can be better than that. He just gets more attention by being a jerk -- and I fully admit that I'm contributing to his pathology by giving it to him.

I know about the ignore button, and when and if I feel like it, I'll use it. In the meantime, if you have a problem with something I've written in terms of it violating the rules of conduct here, please take it up with Conrad. In the meantime, I have just as much right to say disagreeable things as Vince does, don't you think?


----------



## RedHead (Jan 29, 2006)

Vickie,

From one Alaskan Redhead to another....YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

party in alaska! *brings the cheetos* 

something about alaskan redheads always get me...theres one I talk to on my MSN all the time.

shes HAWT


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> I dunno about anyone else, Lilly, but I'm not inclined to go over it all again and try to remember or find quotes. Personally, I prefer to move on, which is why I'm pretty much done discussing it.
> 
> Now, Larry here, the bouncing is not a bad thing, and to compare Vince with our chipmunk? No way. I haven't cankles, but he does have an affinity for bouncing on my hip, though...



No, no... I'm not asking anybody to. I'm waving the white flag as well, I've had enough too. I wasn't picking on Larry either, I just snatched and waved him about because he was handy. I've got no beef with him. 

No more pontificating on this issue, I promise. But I still reserve the right to fuss over everything else.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> party in alaska! *brings the cheetos*
> 
> something about alaskan redheads always get me...theres one I talk to on my MSN all the time.
> 
> shes HAWT



I wub Cheetos - crunchy. MMMMMM.

I have to admit that I like that you like Redheads!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

wait Lilly you snatched me and waved me? AIEEEEE (; i need to be more wily so people dont grab me and pick me up like that...dern cheeto traps you all have lying about


and yep red...I have an undeniable affinity for redheads with blue or green eyes...they populate most of my dating history.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2006)

Mmmm. Cheetos. I like the puffy ones, and since I'm a twisted sister, I really like the twisted ones. They're so .... twisty. And full of fake cheesy goodness.  Like Redhead I like that you like redheads, Chippy. Does that make me terribly vain?

Oh and thanks, Redhead.  We Alaskan girls have to stick together, right? (But damn, another friend of mine -- another Alaskan redhead (we've got lots of em here) -- got really bad frostbite when out snowmachining. Be careful out there, willya?)


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> vince, you're a lot like andy kaufman, and we're the cast of "fridays." i'm HANDING you the cue cards on national TV, so pipe down.
> 
> aaron£



you're 20 years too young to remember that show.

man oh man. i have all sorts of questions for you...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

If you saw my collection of movies, music, books etc you'd question my age too.


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I hope you all still love me when I take those pics hehe


Make them 3D and I'll love you forever. ROFL

A man who lives up to his promises!!! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

ok *goes off and wont come back for 34079124 weeks to figure out how to take a 3D pic (;


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> ok *goes off and wont come back for 34079124 weeks to figure out how to take a 3D pic (;


I just wanted to be able to grab them.......sniff

I'll settle for 2 d.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

No Grab The Chippybuns!


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2006)

YES grab the Chippybuns!!!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm suuuuuuuuure.....both Vince and Ladyrose, will be having a HUGE belly laugh right now. Question is, will it be at the same time?  


**NEVER EVER EVEN ON THE SAME PLANET IF I CAN HELP IT**
*The only thing men like that get from me is the COLD SHOULDER!*​


----------



## RedHead (Jan 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mmmm. Cheetos. I like the puffy ones, and since I'm a twisted sister, I really like the twisted ones. They're so .... twisty. And full of fake cheesy goodness.  Like Redhead I like that you like redheads, Chippy. Does that make me terribly vain?
> 
> Oh and thanks, Redhead.  We Alaskan girls have to stick together, right? (But damn, another friend of mine -- another Alaskan redhead (we've got lots of em here) -- got really bad frostbite when out snowmachining. Be careful out there, willya?)



I had a dream that I got frostbite so bad on my face that it peeled off and my cheek was raw! It was so real in the dream, I woke up and had to make sure I was okay.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 30, 2006)

I just wish that none of this had ever happened and personal information and names had never been used.

Noone has the right to try and bad mouth or embarass another just for the sake of nothing better to do.

Everyone here is a good person, one or two just forget sometimes.

 The guilty ones just can't help themselves because they don't know how to reach out and have real friendship.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 30, 2006)

Lady Rose, Vince hasn't said a word to or about you, at least not publicly, in quite some time. Why can't you just let this whole thing drop?


----------



## Vince (Jan 30, 2006)

The weather in Sydney is great this time of year. The beach is a wonderful place to be. The flowers are out. So many things to enjoy in life.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 30, 2006)

Cheers, mate. What's the water temperature?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 31, 2006)

Queensland Beaches are better. Every true Australian (and lots of Tourists as well) know this.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 31, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Lady Rose, Vince hasn't said a word to or about you, at least not publicly, in quite some time. Why can't you just let this whole thing drop?


 
*I Thought I already had over a year ago............ LOL*


----------



## Vince (Jan 31, 2006)

Should I.............? Naw, too easy. You gotta admit Mr Wonderful is being good from now on!


----------



## Angel (Jan 31, 2006)

Vince said:


> Should I.............? Naw, too easy. You gotta admit Mr Wonderful is being good from now on!



Hey Vince,

Wow! Mr. Wonderful sure must have some affect when he causes a woman to lose track of time and to become forgetful.  

Hey I did some research you might be interested in! lol


----------

